# island vent or foot vent



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have plumbed the island vent with a san tee off the comby below slab or floor. I have been told that this not legal. the inspectors tell me that I need to use a comby inplace of a santee. any feed back would a bit of fresh air.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

What does your code book say?


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> What does your code book say?


What he said^^^^^^


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, at least he's not using an A.A.V.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

AAV's. Are allowed by a lot of codes now


----------



## Moscow (Aug 27, 2009)

I would allow the san tee if you have the foot vent come off at no less then a 45 degree. but if you are coming off the horizontal then yes you will need to use a combo. we all know under the flood rim and on the horizontal needs to be a drainage fitting.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I would use a studor vent, and I would be done already......


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

wolfman463 said:


> I have plumbed the island vent with a san tee off the comby below slab or floor. I have been told that this not legal. the inspectors tell me that I need to use a comby inplace of a santee. any feed back would a bit of fresh air.


You guys use the UPC in Cali right? Pretty sure you're gonna have to use a combi. Even though it's the vent, all fittings below flood level rim need to be drainage type. My 2006 UPC book is still packed somewhere otherwise I'd look it up for you real quick.

They won't let you studor it?


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry us silly Canadians have never heard of a comby? please explain, or perhaps a picture...

Thx Lifer.....


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Lifer said:


> Sorry us silly Canadians have never heard of a comby? please explain, or perhaps a picture...
> 
> Thx Lifer.....


 
Manufactured fitting equivalent to a wye and an 1/8 bend.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

so the same as a y with a street 45* glued in .. ? sorry i be having an off day .I have never seen a fitting like this .. sounds interesting

Lifer...


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Lifer said:


> Sorry us silly Canadians have never heard of a comby? please explain, or perhaps a picture...
> 
> Thx Lifer.....


A combi is a wye with a street 45 glued in at 90 degrees to the barrel of the fitting. They are also sold as a manufactured fitting to save the gluing if a guy wants to buy em'.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

sounds neat, i have never heard of such a thing, seem's like a fitting that could be usefull at time's .. guess I have another strange request for the local supply house .. lol they love when i come in asking if they can get " this " 


Lifer..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The way we do island sinks here is no different than doing a bathtub drain or shower... trap under the floor and back vent it...


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

wow thanks guys it was a lot of help. and oh you wacky guys in canada.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

eh?

lifer..


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

AAV All the way. only one inspector here that says no----->Roy. He is allergic to change.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

wolfman463 said:


> I have plumbed the island vent with a san tee off the comby below slab or floor. I have been told that this not legal. the inspectors tell me that I need to use a comby inplace of a santee. any feed back would a bit of fresh air.


Wolfman
The rule you are referring to was changed a few code cycles ago. A combination wye and 1/8th bend is required. Plus, don't forget the cleanout on the vent riser, where ever that may be.The pertinent language can be found in 909.0 Special Venting for Island Fixtures of the 2010 CPC (same as in the 2007 CPC).


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

In Illinois we call a wye with a st 45 glued in a COMBO. Like" drop the kithcen drain into a combo (cleanout) then ,,,,,,, Combi just sounds weak. You guys probably buy Soldier also. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Just kidding, woke up and our new puppy hadn't crapped in the house so i'm happy.

3/4


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Here in VA we run a 1-1/2" from the trap to a 2"x1-1/2" sanitary tee with a studer vent on top of the tee.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

This is how our Authority having jurisdiction wants them done the blue c.o. is optional if there will be access , if not it's not required. But it is all required to be run in 2" to the trap arm .


Lifer..


----------



## andyj38467 (Nov 30, 2010)

That is close to how we have to plumb an island sink here in Texas.
We have to put a clean out on the side opposite of the rain side. 
Also a vent has to be no more then 10 feet away.
We follow the Uniformed Plumbing code, the Internatioanl Plumbing code, and the city of Houston also adopted the International Residential Plumbing code.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

andyj38467 said:


> That is close to how we have to plumb an island sink here in Texas.
> We have to put a clean out on the side opposite of the rain side.
> Also a vent has to be no more then 10 feet away.
> We follow the Uniformed Plumbing code, the Internatioanl Plumbing code, and the city of Houston also adopted the International Residential Plumbing code.


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.
__________________


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

I heard in North Dakota it is allowed by code to run one single 3" line to an island sink, elbow it up, have a 3" x 1 1/2" tee on the vertical, trap coming off the 1 1/2", cap the top opening, don't need an AAV (or cheater vent, as I call them).


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

CaptainBob said:


> I heard in North Dakota it is allowed by code to run one single 3" line to an island sink, elbow it up, have a 3" x 1 1/2" tee on the vertical, trap coming off the 1 1/2", cap the top opening, don't need an AAV (or cheater vent, as I call them).


Combination waste and vent then? We used to do somethin very similar with residential floor drains in Colorado Springs.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess. I was just told this by a guy that I know who was working out there. He said he never talked to an inspector the reasoning behind it, other than it was legal. I'm assuming the 3" allows enough air through the pipe so the water from an 1 1/2" line will flow through it with out problems. Here in MN we can run a line to a floor drain with no vent up to 25 feet.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

CaptainBob said:


> I guess. I was just told this by a guy that I know who was working out there. He said he never talked to an inspector the reasoning behind it, other than it was legal. I'm assuming the 3" allows enough air through the pipe so the water from an 1 1/2" line will flow through it with out problems. Here in MN we can run a line to a floor drain with no vent up to 25 feet.


Yeah, that's the idea. Yeah, that 25 foot 2" line for a floor drain and unlimited trap arm length for a W/C under the IPC just makes my a s s twitch.

I guess I'm still biased in favor of the UPC because that's what I learned to plumb on...:laughing:


----------



## petebee50 (Jan 16, 2011)

AAV......air admitence vent?


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

petebee50 said:


> AAV......air admitence vent?


 
you are correct sir , also known as auto air vent or cheater vent ...

Lifer...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This is how we do it in Ontario


----------



## a22ozbeer (Jan 15, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> This is how we do it in Ontario


You are able to run a dry vent horizontal below flood level rim? Or just in that application?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Low flat vent wouldn't fly here as well. Must be 6" above flood level of the fixture it serves before going horizontal, or have a minor fixture washing it.

We use the " loop" that Lifer posted.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> This is how we do it in Ontario


This is how we operate as well. Vent connection must be taken off of drain line above the 45* plain. Other than that, when sizing a individual or dual vent, length and cumulative changes of direction are not considered. It can co round in circles, fro here to infinity... And beyond


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

a22ozbeer said:


> You are able to run a dry vent horizontal below flood level rim? Or just in that application?


the vent attaches to main vent stack above the flood level rim of the fixture....

Its no different than a bath tub drain or shower drain and back vent those types of fixtures


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> This is how we do it in Ontario


Yup Yup

That'll be why on Canadian Plumbing Forums they all are complaining about the Gawd Awful noise the dishwashers make when they drain....

That 3' fall to the trap sounds like Niagara Falls... :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yup Yup
> 
> That'll be why on Canadian Plumbing Forums they all are complaining about the Gawd Awful noise the dishwashers make when they drain....
> 
> That 3' fall to the trap sounds like Niagara Falls... :laughing:


Whats wrong with Niagara Falls .... every one wants to go there.... 

Now you can be at home and have that same experience


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Lifer said:


> This is how our Authority having jurisdiction wants them done the blue c.o. is optional if there will be access , if not it's not required. But it is all required to be run in 2" to the trap arm .
> 
> 
> Lifer..


Thanks lifer. This is "somewhat" how my parents island sink is installed in their Colorado home. Except they added a p-trap with a stand pipe (as high as possible) for the dishwasher connection. I've never seen or heard of such a set-up before until they bought that house.

Here in PC. AHJ doesn't like "combination" fittings on their back. Something to do with altering hydraulic gradient (one old timer I worked with called it this). Something I never completely grasped but think it has to do with the fact that you want drainage to hug the pipe and not FREEFALL which could possibly affect the flow of air for a wet vent. Combinations used for horizontal drain have to be laid horizontally, followed by a sweep to vertical. Here, Island sinks have to be 3" if there's no aav (then 2" is allowed) any only if the building drain is the same size or higher. If there's a garbage disposal no aav is allowed (3" only then)!

As for the sanitary tee for the trap arm getting red carded. WTF? It's still considered a vented system due to the increase in pipe size.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Whats wrong with Niagara Falls .... every one wants to go there....
> 
> Now you can be at home and have that same experience



I gotta ask being a Florida boy. Is it true that every house up north has to be "off grade" because a concrete slab would buckle and crack from the frozen ground during the winter months?:blink:


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

6th Density said:


> I gotta ask being a Florida boy. Is it true that every house up north has to be "off grade" because a concrete slab would buckle and crack from the frozen ground during the winter months?:blink:


ummm yes that is true , Also being from the southern states you may be interested in some Ocean front property I have to sell in Arizona , From the front porch you can see the ocean ..

Don't believe everything you hear or read.

Almost 1/2 of the new houses i do today are on-slab :thumbsup:

Lifer...


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Lifer said:


> ummm yes that is true , Also being from the southern states you may be interested in some Ocean front property I have to sell in Arizona , From the front porch you can see the ocean ..
> 
> Don't believe everything you hear or read.
> 
> ...



LOL It was from my plumbing instructor when I was studying for the test. He claimed he was from Maine and that houses can't be built with slabs on grade because of the Maine permafrost.

Call him a crack, but he really was worth the money. Glad to hear from someone who's near there.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

6th Density said:


> LOL It was from my plumbing instructor when I was studying for the test. He claimed he was from Maine and that houses can't be built with slabs on grade because of the Maine permafrost.
> 
> 
> Check out the pic's on my profile page I am building a small house for my folks , And it is a slab on grade, neat project but i would not want to build them for a living . Also almost 80% of the new construction houses here are opting for in-floor heat as well .. the one I am building has it as well .
> ...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

6th Density said:


> I gotta ask being a Florida boy. Is it true that every house up north has to be "off grade" because a concrete slab would buckle and crack from the frozen ground during the winter months?:blink:


The average home the footing has to be below frost level.... here it is 4.5 ft below ground level....

Most homes that are built slab on grade does have a footing at 4.5 ft and blocks up to grade then back filled...

You could how ever build an engineered slab on grade home with no footings..... its one big concrete slab about 2 ft thick on the outside perimeter with reinforcing rebar through out...


----------

